# Perfects Effects Premuim



## free2australian (Jul 3, 2015)

I have just downloaded the free version of Perfect Effects Premium for Mac computers. ( Yosemite)

I would like to add this program as a plug-in for Lightroom CC.

Please advise easiest how to.

thank you

Sue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2015)

Try their tech note Sue https://on1help.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/206089527-Lightroom-CC-and-on1-Compatibility


----------



## mcasan (Jul 3, 2015)

PPS 9.5 works very well with LR 5 or 6/CC.    I use the Browser to cull images before I import them into LR.  With PPS editing modules like Perfect Effects you can get a layered PSD returned to the Lightroom library.  So it is very easy to do additional editing work on the image later.

http://www.on1.com/training/tag/lightroom-2/


----------



## Zonker (Jul 9, 2015)

Also I am very happy with Perfect effect is a completion to the functions of LR


----------



## HawaiianEye (Aug 7, 2015)

I was looking to make an addition to Lr. To enhance or expand it's abilities.
If you purchase the Perfect Photo Suite 9 ($99.), all of the suites modules; Perfect Portrait, Browse, Layers, Effects, Enhance, B&W,Resize, all meld into Lr as plugins.
You also get support similar to what Lightroom Queen provides! Imagine if Adobe was as friendly/ family style as Lightroom Queen!
Anyway, I'm happy with this product.


----------



## mcasan (Sep 2, 2015)

Perfect Photo Suite is being renamed as it goes from version 9.5 to 10.  The new name will be something like On One Photo 10.  Don't know if they renamed the individual apps.   I imagine it will be released after Mac 10.11 El Capitain is released.   I hope they coded the Mac version to use the Metal graphics engine.


----------

